# Wyoming hunting trip results



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Got home from from Wyoming last week. I got a heavey horned 5x6 Mule deer with a 28.5 inch spread on Oct 3 and a 13.5 inch Antelope on Oct 1. It was a very nice trip. 



Pictures to come... I have to get them scanned.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i like WY the most myself.....my friends and I hunt with Seven J Outfitters in Sundance. How about you?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

We have a rancher north of Lusk we hunt with.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Here are the pics.








Mule Deer








Prong Horned Antelope


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pictures*

Nice animals. I bet it was fun!!

Congrats!!

Darin


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

nice mulie!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

way to hunt em.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Man that's an awesome muley, especially considering they don't make 'em like they used to. You green scored him yet? Great job on the pronghorn too!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I have not scored him yet. I took both the mulie and the antelope straight to the taxidermist. I'll will not see them again until next year about this time.


----------

